# Yamaha water pressure guage problem



## Bay Ranger

I am having a recurring problem with the block fitting for my water pressure gauge corroding and blocking up. The fitting is a brass 90 degree fitting press fit into the aluminum block water jacket. I have owned the motor for slightly over 3 years now (still 3 years left on the extended warranty) and I have had it in to the Yamaha dealer 3 times now to have it cleared out. Periodically I remove the rubber hose and blow compressed air through the fitting, but that does not solve the problem - it still corrodes shut. 

I've sent a letter to Yamaha Customer Support about the recurring problem and they refuse to do anything about it. They refuse to offer any solution and refuse to cover it under warranty saying that corrosion is not covered under the warranty.

I had the gauge installed on the motor as it gives me a good indication that the water pump/impeller needs replacing as the water pressure in the cooling jacket begins dropping. I would like to have a functioning gauge, however the repeated labor cost for cleaning out the fitting is getting prohibitive.

Does anyone have a recommendation for me? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## oceansbreeze

I have never seen one, can you post some picture of it and location where it is on the engine.

Was wondering

#1- Can the elbow be installed 180 degree from how it is now? Which may allow water to drain out of elbow.

What kind of line is attached to the fitting?

#2- Cana straight fitting be used, if it plastic line and use the plastic line to make the bend or other fitting to drain the fitting?


----------



## Bay Ranger

<ul>[*]OCEANSBREEZE, first, thanks for taking the interest and trying to help.[/list]I will try and post some photos. I had some that I wanted to send to Yamaha but deleted them when Yamaha Customer Service refused to help me.

The fitting is on the starbard side of the motor towards the rear and below the level where the cowling sits on top of the motor. It is in a verry difficult place to get at. In fact, to remove the hose from the fitting I need to us some hemostats that I have for removing swallowed hooks from fish innards. It is a brass fittting that is press fit into the water jacket. It exits from the block and makes a 90 degree turn towards the rear of the motor. It angles down where a black rubber hose of about 3/16 inch inside diameter connects it to a junction box mounted on the rear of the block. The junction box accepts the black hose from the fitting in one area and connects to a much smaller diameter white hose that runs forward and connects to the gauge on the console. I know that neither the gauge nor the hose running forward is a problem because I can blow in the small white hose and see the needle on the gauge move.

The fitting always corrodes on the end where it enters the water jacket. In fact, during the last repair the tech pointed out to me that there was also corrosion at the edge of the water jacket.

In answer to some of your questions:
1) The fitting is already angled down;
2) since the fitting has a Yamaha part number I don't know whether I could get a straight fitting that would work. I asked the Yamaha Customer Rep for any kind of help in solving this continuing problem and he offered no help, for example, a straight fitting that could replace the 90 degree fitting. I told him that if the fitting did no make the 90 degree turn I could possibly get a wire through to keep it open.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Sequoiha

Hey BayRanger, I just saw this post, i cant usually log into the forum at work. which engine are we talking about.. there could be an alternate place to get water pressure from, i would like to help you resolve this, if you would let me,, please feel free to give me a call,


----------



## Bay Ranger

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">Kenny: I have a 2006 F250. I am going fishing tomorrow so I will likely call you on Thur. Thanks for the help.

In the meantime, here are some photos that I took this afternoon. The photos may not be very good as the fitting is way down under and my camera did not seem to focus very good when I tried to zoom in.

The fitting I am talking about is between the shiney bolt and the gray rubber hose. You can see the black rubber hose that runs to the aft junction box where it eventually connects to the small white hose that connects to the gauge itself.


Thanks again for your interest in trying to help me out on this problem.


Bob


----------



## oceansbreeze

I would get with Kenny, and see if there is another location. If not maybe Kenny could install a new elbow, but have in going up if possibleandhave a newhose also go up about6 to 12inches above the fitting if possible before looping it back downward to connect to the present hose. I feel this would allow the tube and the fitting to drain after the engine is turn off, but I not sure what pressure you are dealing with but with the line in the pictureit looks like maybe 5-10lbs. It would seem like the way it is now there is no way for the water in the hose and fitting to drain so it just sets there and corrodes the elbow.

Again Iwould get with Kenny

Hope you trip went good.


----------



## Bay Ranger

The trip was pretty much a bust. We fished hard over most of the sound and only hooked 2 trout which were lost at the boat. Fished grass and docks between Deer Point and Portofino. 

FYI: with a brand new water pump/impeller pressure runs about 20lbs on plane. After it wears in it runs about 15. One of the reasons I like the pressure gauge is that it tells me when I should think about replacing the impeller. When the pressure drops to 10 or so I think about a replacement.


----------



## unclejhim

*same problem*

Bay Ranger,
I'm new to this site, just saw your post about your wate3r pressure problem on your 2006 yamaha. I have the same poblem with a 2007 yamaha. Can you tell me how you solved the problem??

Thanks


----------



## Clicker

Any updates to this situation? My built in 9/07 seems to have the same problem. I can't blow any air back through the elbow.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Install a new stainless fitting that has a larger surface in the head or block.


----------



## Sequoiha

I actually installed a new command link water pressure sensor for him. so far i havnt heard anything back. which could be a good thing.. hope this helps.


----------



## DAIMONDLADY

*Yamaha water pressure gauge problem*

I have a 2005 Yamaha F250 which also has a recurring problem of the water gauge not registering any pressure. The problem is the 90 degree fitting coming off the water jacket which has a hose going to the pressure sensor. After running in salt water, the fitting gets clogged with salt which prevents the sensor from working. After the fourth or fifth time of paying for the fitting to be removed and cleaned out, I was told by the mechanic at Texas Marine that another customer had a possible solution, which I recently had installed, as follows: Because the water that leaves the fitting into the hose doesn't circulate, flushing the engine does not clean out the salt water in the fitting and hose. To allow water to circulate, a brass T-drain was installed in the hose. Now when the engine is being flushed, water passes through the fitting, through the hose and out the newly added drain. I have attached pictures showing the T-drain while the engine was being flushed. The parts came from Home Depost (Watts Needle Valve #LFA-41) and West Marine (SeaFit Adapter #1859222 - two of these).


----------



## Bay Ranger

I finally gave up on the problem and, as Kenny said, I had him install a set of Command Link gauges. Although a very expensive solution (it wasn't just for the water pressure problem) it did solve the problem. Where ever the Command Link picks up the water pressure from works perfectly. Since it's been installed I have not had a problem.


----------



## Chapman5011

Some things you need to learn to fix yourself. Specifically problems that are happen again and again. 
Maybe periodical maintenance to that part might help


----------

